# Fozzie's 10th Birthday at the Bridge(picture heavy)



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Today would have been Fozzie's 10th Birthday, and Sunday it will be 9 months since he went to the Bridge. I still miss him dearly--he truly was my heart dog. I hope that you all don't mind if I post a some pictures of my boy.

Happy Birthday, Fozzie! I hope you have lots of golden friends at the Bridge!!


----------



## BaileyBear (Mar 27, 2013)

He was a BEAUTIFUL pup! I'm sure it's really hard without him. If those pictures are anything to go by he was a much loved happy boy!! My heart goes out to you. xxx


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dogloverforlife (Feb 17, 2013)

Happy Birthday Fozzie. You were very handsome!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

What a beautiful boy! Thinking of you on this hard bridge day!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Happy 10th Birthday Fozzie....what precious pics...his face is priceless in some of those pics, thanks for sharing....I know in my heart Nitro & Nash shared his special day with him yesterday.... ((((((HUGS))))))


----------



## Buddysmyheart (Dec 28, 2011)

What a sweet, sweet face! Happy Birthday Fozzie! Thank you for sharing his pictures with all of us. Hope your heart is healing a little..it is so hard. I think we will just miss them forever. ((Hugs))


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Sorry I missed this post yesterday. Happy 10th birthday to beautiful Fozzie at the bridge, i bet he had a huge party with all his new golden buddies! Thanks for sharing your photos of him, he was such a handsome boy. The 4th photo down of him licking the plastic pot made me smile especially! That was Daisy's special treat to finish off a pot of yoghurt or pudding and I've never seen another golden do it aswell so it bought back great memories seeing your boy. Hope that you are doing okay as I know how much you miss your gorgeous boy. I hope Fozzie and Daisy are great friends at the bridge.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I particularly love this pix of Fozzie!! He sure was a beautiful, fluffy teddybear! I know that this week must be especially difficult for you!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

PrincessDi said:


> I particularly love this pix of Fozzie!! He sure was a beautiful, fluffy teddybear! I know that this week must be especially difficult for you!



Aww, thanks! He really was a fluffy boy! I was telling Danny(Andy's dad) in another post that people always asked me if I brushed him all the time. I really didn't! His fur just naturally looked like I did!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks for your sentiments, everyone! I really appreciate it! I had a hard time for quite awhile, but it's gotten a little easier. I honestly don't think we ever stop missing them...


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

Happy 10th Birthday sweet Foozie. He certainly had personality. 

These days are hard, but we just need to remember that they're pain free & running at the bridge. 

We have a big picture of our first golden, Maggie, with our son hanging in the dining room. I pass it several times a day. It reminds me of good days. I barely remember the bad ones anymore. I think that grief changes over time. Once it's not as raw and devastating. We have the amazing ability to love, loose, and love again.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

My sister-in-law had a lovely shadowbox made with pictures and memories of our first golden, Gallagher. It's a nice way to remember them, so I made one for Fozzie, too. I've really been missing him this week, but it has gotten better as the months have progressed.


----------



## Caesar's Buddy (May 25, 2010)

Simply thinking of you.

Pat


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Fozzie*

I am so sorry-I know how hard it is!!
I just LOVE THE NAME, FOZZIE!!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

What a beautiful face. Happy 10th BD Fozzie. I'm sure you're having a birthday blast at the Bridge.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

fozziesmom said:


> Thanks for your sentiments, everyone! I really appreciate it! I had a hard time for quite awhile, but* it's gotten a little easier. I honestly don't think we ever stop missing them...[/*QUOTE]
> 
> So, so true.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

What a beautiful boy.....Happy 10th Fozzie.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Sweet Girl said:


> fozziesmom said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for your sentiments, everyone! I really appreciate it! I had a hard time for quite awhile, but* it's gotten a little easier. I honestly don't think we ever stop missing them...[/*QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Shadowbox*



fozziesmom said:


> My sister-in-law had a lovely shadowbox made with pictures and memories of our first golden, Gallagher. It's a nice way to remember them, so I made one for Fozzie, too. I've really been missing him this week, but it has gotten better as the months have progressed.


How thoughtful of your sister-in-law to do that for Gallagher and I love the one you made for Fozzie!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Fozzie was such a handsome dog, love his beautiful coat. You were truly blessed to have him. Sending you a special golden hug from the swishy gang.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Sorry I just saw this thread.

Oh, Fozzie was such a beautiful boy! Thank you for sharing about his life. And what a life he had here on Earth with you as his mom.  

You and I both know our boys are having the most wonderful time right now  Won't it be a wonderful experience when we see them again?


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Yes, Danny it will!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Happy Belated Birthday sweet boy, sorry I missed your big day but hope my Buddy made it up to you on your special day.
Those photos you posted remind me so much on my Buddy.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Belated Happy Birthday Fozzie, I'm sure he has many friends at the bridge who helped him celebrate his birthday, and being the handsome boy that he is I have a feeling my girls may be flirting with him


----------



## mygunner (Feb 4, 2010)

He was GORGEOUS!!! I just lost my 4 year old so I know how hard it is.


----------

